# Animated GIF wallpapers



## SifJar (Nov 4, 2010)

I just discovered that my phone supports animated GIFs as wallpapers, and I'd like to get some cool ones, but I'm having trouble finding some. I need them in 240x400 screen size (I think). Anyone know any good sources for them? BTW, I would really like it if it were possible to get a GIF which looks kinda like the default stock Android 2.1 live home screen (with the moving coloured blocks). Is there such a thing out there?


----------

